
Another African leapfrog: First drone highway in Rwanda 'by 2016' - danboarder
http://mgafrica.com/article/2015-09-21-another-african-leapfrog-first-drone-highway-could-be-operational-in-rwanda-by-2016
======
svepuri
Thanks for sharing this article. Looks like mgafrica.com is a source that most
of us don't refer to.

The following details are pretty impressive - "Drones could account for 10%
-15% of Africa’s transport sector in the next decade. The initial plan for
Rwanda is to build three buildings that will enable the network to send
supplies to nearly half of the country by 2020, the droneport proposal shows.
Subsequent phases of the project could involve more than 40 droneports, rolled
out like a network of petrol stations"

